# Capital Gains Tax Exemptions



## dougd (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a summary of capital gains tax exemptions, particularly those associated with personal amounts, or those associated with investments (stocks in my case) in Cdn small and medium businesses?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

dougd said:


> Does anyone have a summary of capital gains tax exemptions, particularly those associated with personal amounts, or those associated with investments (stocks in my case) in Cdn small and medium businesses?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug


No, but it sounds like a good idea. You're stuck with reading T4037 for now. Maybe you could make a summary and sell it?


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

Main points are:
- up to 750k tax free on qualifying small business shares
- needs to be 50+% active assets in 2 years prior to sale
- 90+% active assets at time of sale. 
- Purchaser needs to be arm's length, which given the 90% active rule, is a dumb restriction.


----------

